# NiteCore HC30



## 660griz (Mar 16, 2016)

I have several NiteCore lights but, this little headlamp is really impressive and versatile.

On the highest setting, don't point it at anybody. 
Very lightweight, great headband. Easy one handed operation. Comes on at the low setting with just a click or, hold it and go straight to turbo. 
You can easily remove from headband and carry in pocket with the included clip. 1000 lumens from this little thing is just awesome. 
Rugged construction and a reasonable price.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 17, 2016)

I have one of the hand held ones. I haven't used it long enough to give a good review. It is bright though. It was one of those bundles where you get a charger, rechargeable batteries, and lithium batteries.

It would be nice to have one you can use in or out of the head band strap.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 18, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I have one of the hand held ones. I haven't used it long enough to give a good review. It is bright though. It was one of those bundles where you get a charger, rechargeable batteries, and lithium batteries.
> 
> It would be nice to have one you can use in or out of the head band strap.



I also got the NiteCore D4 charger. It is very nice too. 
Get an HC30 headlamp Art. If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you.


----------



## chris41081 (Mar 27, 2016)

I got a nitecore SRT 3 for Christmas this year. Absolutely love it. I'd love to see what the headlamp will do.


----------

